# FSA super road or FSA pro road chainrings?



## katarddx (Mar 24, 2007)

*HELP PLEASE FSA super road or FSA pro road chainrings?*

all right guys, little help here...i was wandering if you can give me weight and your opinion on both 50t and 34t in fsa pro and fsa super chainrings? i really need to buy one set but cant make up my mind...
which one is lighter, stiffer well - better? :mad2: i want to replace my sram red chainrings and have set my hart on these 2... any others i need to consider? btw, i just got off of the phone with FSA and they don't know the weight?!?!?!?!!? every input is much appreciated!


----------



## TXBDan (Sep 14, 2010)

Bump for more info.

What's the difference?


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am wondering the same thing. I called FSA and all they could tell me was "the material"...yet they both say they are made out of the same material. Still confused.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just checked my sources and it appears that the FSA "Super" chainrings are slightly stiffer owing to the fact that they are not relieved like the "Pro" chainrings.

Also, the Super chainrings are advertised as being better compatible with the Shimano 7900 cranks and front derailleur.

You heard it here first!


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

I use the super pro on my bikes (50/34) and they shift very well.

The Super Pro rings looks beefier than the pro rings, but I'm not sure if they shift differently.


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

beston said:


> I use the super pro on my bikes (50/34) and they shift very well.
> 
> The Super Pro rings looks beefier than the pro rings, but I'm not sure if they shift differently.



That is good to hear because I just ordered some super rings for my bike. The weird thing though is the 34 is easy to find in black, but the 50 is almost impossible to find in anything except the gray or the K-Force colors (black with red/white stripe). I looked everywhere and had to call FSA to get the part# (370-0250W) for the black non-K-force 50t. The only place I could find that part# was from a seller on ebay. Even Quality Bike Product stores (like AEBike) didn't list it...they had all of the others though. 

370-0250U - CR4038 - Pro 110 Black 50t N10
370-0250X - CR4420 - Super 110 Black 50t (K-force colors) N10
370-0250R - CR4459 - Super 110 Gray 50t N10
370-0250N - CR4453 - Super 110 Gray 50t Campy 11S (C11)
370-0250O - CR4455 - Super 110 Black 50t Campy 11S (C11)
370-0250W - Super 110 Black 50t N10


----------

